# Caue Unleashed.



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Kind of a gray windy day here but I wanted to give the boys some off lead time and since I haven't had Caue off lead before I wanted to start someplace very safe so we walked down to the baseball field for some fetch time. Since I wasn't able to shut the gate at the field I left his leash on for a bit till be practiced recall a few times. Caue did perfect. He loves to play fetch.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

What a lucky dog!

Helaine


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Great pictures Rob..looks like the boys had a great day.....


----------



## heaven (Nov 3, 2007)

Im sorry but the first picture I just love it looks like a post card. They are all nice but again the first one is my favorite you should blow it up.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Happy dogs.

Simply................happy dogs!

SJ


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

those look like two very happy campers!!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Those came out awesome  love the one of them both bringing it back 
They both look very happy!!!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Happy boys -great photos - bet your are pleased with you extended family- 2 goldens are wonderful!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Caue is a truly gorgeous dog!.You really did hit the jackpot with him and so did hin?.Oackly looks great as usually!.
Have you taken him to swim,yet!?.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

That's a pair of happy puppies.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

it's good to see he let Oakly have a turn at bringing back the toy!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

That is cute! Looks like they didnt stop.. Must be some pooped pups!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Wonderful shots!!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow--they don't get any happier than that!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

The photos are priceless!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

How happy those boys are. And how pooped i bet they were by the time you went home!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh the boys look great! The shot with the two carrying their toys back is my fav!!


----------



## winewinn (Jan 7, 2008)

Too cool. He looks like he's smilin'!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Those 2 look like very happy little men! I really like the last 4...I wish I could let Maddie off leash...maybe we'll find someplace!


----------



## DMS (Mar 1, 2007)

Great pictures..love the last one.. looks like they had a great day


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Yeaaaa, Go Boys Go! So glad Caue did as he was asked!! WooHoo Caue! WooHoo Oakly!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Beautifull goldens. When I see the happeness like in these pictures, it makes me feel good too. Thank you.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Great shots- they look like they are having a wonderful time!! wish I could take Sienna off leash- she would get into mischief!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I love the pictures! Adorable.


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

Beautiful pictures...looks like the dogs had a great day. I am sure that the smile on your face as you walked the handsome boys was not a little one...Thank you for continuing to provide updates to the great story that we all followed last weekend. I look forward to each and every chapter.


----------



## cpsimone (Jan 4, 2008)

Those are absolutely awesome shots. They look so free and happy!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Great pics of the Dynamic Duo....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great pictures and Caue looks like he is right at home and happy with his brother and daddy. Good looking pups.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

He is gorgeous! Great action shots!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Great pictures, Caue and Oakly look so happy









Peanut​

 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal
*


----------



## Ella's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

Those pictures are great. I love the one of them both with the toys in mouth


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I was just thinking, today is one week since Caue started on his journey. It has only been one week, right? Time is flying by too quickly.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

They look like they've been playing fetch together forever.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Sienna's Mom said:


> Great shots- they look like they are having a wonderful time!! wish I could take Sienna off leash- she would get into mischief!!


Hey!! * I *was gonna clone out the leash but you beat me to it, my fellow PaintShop addict!

Rob, those pics are just to die for!! Caue looks ecstatic (love the ears!) and the one of the two of them running towards the camera looking like twins is just fantastic!!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Just beautiful Rob!!!!!!!


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

They are both so beautiful. And, it looks like they had a wonderful day. I'm sure you did too!


----------



## zjsmommy (Jan 10, 2008)

Looks like he enjoyed being off leash I was nervous letting Cooper off leash at first too. I took him to the same beach several times on leash and let him get used to the smells etc. Then after a week or so I let him off and he did fine. I would like to find an area like you found that is fenced in though


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

They're having such fun!  Thor would have destroyed one of those toys. : Enjoy!! Where are they going tomorrow?


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

great picture's!!!! you can tell you are very proud of them.... and you should be!!! adorable!

Debbie & mason


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow! I don't think you could find two happier dogs on the planet! Has it really only been a week? They look like old pals now!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Aww - they look great together - and as we all knew - Caue is having the time of his life.

Look Hilton.. big smiles there.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Thor's Mom said:


> They're having such fun!  Thor would have destroyed one of those toys. : Enjoy!! Where are they going tomorrow?


I hope the weather is good tomorrow and we can go to Gleasons Cove State Park. You have seen it in pictures many times and it a great place for pups to run run run. I am looking forward to it. Just with the regular walk and the ball chasing today I have two tuckered out pups tonight. I'm lovin' this two dog set up.


----------



## Jake'sDad (Oct 20, 2007)

Great pictures! Can't look at them and not grin with the pure joy those boys are showing! Laura Mackay said it very well for all of us who cheered from the sidelines last weekend (and the weekend before) as those two incredible transports were taking place! Thank you for posting the Caue and Oakly pics; we all look forward to the next ones, and many more ... : Jon


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Great pictures. Looks like he has settled in and knows all about runnihg to the camera for great shots. LOL He is gorgeous Rob!!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

How wonderful!! those pics are so great to see, what a time he is having!!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Somehow I missed these pictures all day...

Great shots!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Rob, you are a terrific person - your goldens are enjoying life.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

Love to see those ears flying! Great shots. 

Lisa W


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

Great photos!!! Caue is such a great new addition. I hope both the boys will be coming to RR this year. I like that second to last picture, both bringing back a toy. They are both so handsome!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

*Inspiring*

I reread the whole thread on your adoption of this gorgeous boy as well as the good-spirited search for the best home. It's heartening to observe Caue find you and flourish with you!


----------

